# Need New Leaf Blower in 2019



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Well the Task Force electric leaf blower quit after a few years of good service. We have the Dewalt 20V that barely moves grass clippings off the walks after lawn mowing (the only Dewalt disappointment).

Any recommendations? Haven't started the google search yet -- probably going gas instead of having to drag around electric cord; really good battery would be first choice.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My son has this 56V Ego that seems really good. He has had it about 18 months. I have used it several times.

Regards, Mike

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-168-MPH-580-CFM-Variable-Speed-56-Volt-Lithium-ion-Cordless-Blower-with-5-0Ah-and-56V-Charger-Kit-LB5804/303703986?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-303703959-_-303703986-_-N


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If a gas blower, I like the backpack blowers rather than the handheld models. They each have their uses, but I never liked having "numb hands" after a lengthy leaf blowing session with a hand held. (I'm partial to Husqvarna blowers and weed eaters, but Stihl chainsaws. go figure...)

As Vol mentioned, the battery pack equipment has come a long way in the past few years - especially the higher voltage (40v and up) stuff.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

In the backpack line, I've had a Stihl BR600 for the last several years. It has an incredible amount of air flow and blowing force which makes cleanup a breeze.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Move out by Cy and you won't need one. The wind takes care of the few leaves you would have.

Aside from that partial kidding, TroyBilt four cycle backpack blower is nice. Light, fits and blows well, not terribly expensive. Don't have to mix gas/oil is another plus.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

We have two gas models, hand head Husky and backpack Stihl. Husky is maybe 7 and Stihl is over 20 years old. Both have been good, not used many hours a year and only issues with either has been before having ethanol free gas. Backpack has much more weight and power but hand held is easier to use for small jobs.

Stihl has a backpack with pull cord set up so you can pull it for crank while on your back.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a back pack Troy-Bilt that I can't say anything bad about. And I have two Harbor Freight battery power blowers ($129 each with coupon), I have one in the garage and one in my new hay shed. I use a leaf blower at least every week or so (darn mud keeps following the tractor/vehicles into the buildings for some crazy reason ). Oh, BTW the Troy-Bilt hasn't been started in a long while for some odd reason. 

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally a little time to report back on the leaf blower(s).

Decided to stay with Dewalt. I ordered the

https://www.dewalt.com/products/outdoor/blowers/60v-max-flexvolt-brushless-handheld-axial-blower/dcbl772x1

thinking it might be a bit more powerful. I'd been tempted by the Flexvolt system so thought this would be a good opportunity.

We had a lot of things going on so didn't get to try it out the day it was delivered. A few days, well nights, later Jeff put the battery in and gave it a test run from the front porch. He ask if I wanted to try it. I was dressed for bed instead of cordless tool try outs but that didn't hinder me. The hinderance did come moments later as the intake intook my clothing and I had great difficulty getting loose . Jeff found it very amusing. The Flexvolt batteries are heavy and I thought the blower seemed awkward to hold.

Jeff had liked the looks of this one better

https://www.dewalt.com/products/outdoor/blowers/flexvolt-60v-max-handheld-blower-tool-only/dcbl770b

so he said if I wanted to order it and compare them we could return the loser. As always there was a deal that had a chainsaw with this one.

Well, we did comparison and couldn't find much difference between the two. Both are heavier than I really like but do a reasonably good job. They move air about like the corded Task Force one that had served us well.

End result, we kept both of them and use whichever one is nearby. The chainsaw works well for small jobs, not a replacement for a gas chainsaw but handy for a few sticks of wood.

Shelia


----------

